

Instagram CEO responds to questions about why it cut off access to private API - hornokplease
http://www.quora.com/Instagram-told-3rd-Party-developers-today-to-stop-using-their-site-data-shutting-down-Followgram-and-possibly-others-Was-this-the-right-move-to-make-for-users/answer/Kevin-Systrom

======
ambirex
I think Kevin's response is perfectly reasonable. If his account of
Followgram's behavior is accurate (2 sides, stories, and all) I have to agree
with Instagram's actions.

